
In Ecuador, Political Actors Must Step Away From Ola Bini’s Case - skilled
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/08/ecuador-political-actors-must-step-away-ola-binis-case
======
hallihax
The clear vendetta against Assange, his colleagues (either direct or
indirect), Wikileaks and publishers in general is a clear and present danger
to the rule of law across the Western world.

Journalists, activists, publishers and security researchers are _all being
directly harassed and maligned_ by the US and its allies purely because
Wikileaks revealed information the US would rather it hadn't. It's a
disgusting affront to the rule of law.

Craig Murray's latest piece on the DNC lawsuit being thrown out is incredibly
informative about exactly how this narrative is created and spun to turn
people against WL and its affiliates / allies / peers.

[https://www.craigmurray.org.uk/archives/2019/08/in-the-
world...](https://www.craigmurray.org.uk/archives/2019/08/in-the-world-of-
truth-and-fact-russiagate-is-dead-in-the-world-of-the-political-establishment-
it-is-still-the-new-42/)

------
reeeeee
The article talks about this case being a political one, but they never make
clear _what_ political motivation is involved...

~~~
viraptor
Makes sense to me. If they did, we'd be discussing the merit of those
motivations and the ideas of each side. But that's the opposite of what
they're trying to achieve. Until there's a reasonable court case happening,
they concentrate on getting the politics away. A proper trial for Ola Bini is
the goal and what people should be talking about first.

